# B&S 14HP Model 400707 No Spark



## lorinj (Jul 31, 2004)

Hello,
I have read and tried everything I could find, and still no spark. I have, as recommended in this forum, bought a new Mag (B&S original #394988), cleaned all mating surfaces, cleaned the rust from the flywheel and unplugged the stop wire, to no avail...still no spark. I can see that the flywheel is very balanced and my air gap is according to the card (0.010"). Any other ideas??? If the magnet is rusty, could that be a problem? Perhaps reduced magnetism? Any help is appreciated.
Thanks,
Lorin


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

kill switch ???


----------



## lorinj (Jul 31, 2004)

Nope, I unplugged all kill switches and safeties (the stop wire). The small black wire leading from the armature is not attached to anything.
Thanks, however


----------



## lorinj (Jul 31, 2004)

Hello again,
In the parts list, I see part number 394970, Trigger Coil Assy. MAGNETRON Iginition. I don't see one on my motor...perhaps it's missing. What is this part for and do I need one?
Thanks,
Lorin


----------

